# Jack Daniels Filled Chocolates!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.beerboxes.com/jack-daniels-filled-chocolates.html

They are much cheaper at the store. Have a few at work! :tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

These are tasty.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

How do you think i get by during the day in class?:ss


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

I got these for Christmas last year from a flooring manufacturer rep. It had all kinds of name brand booze. 
http://www.candywarehouse.com/anthonberg.html


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

JD and I have had some pretty good times and some pretty bad times together. I love that stuff... just gotta watch out for having too much of it! I'm talking about the bottle by the way, not the chocolates! :r


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

:tu


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

dannysguitar said:


> :tu


:tpd::dr:dr Don't waste money on green or black labels... "The Gentleman" always does you justice.:chk


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> http://www.beerboxes.com/jack-daniels-filled-chocolates.html
> 
> They are much cheaper at the store. Have a few at work! :tu


 Only a freaking LSU fan!!!:r


----------

